# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Europe? April / May 2010. Travlemate?

## TravelMate

Hello Wonderers,

I'm a 40yr old male looking for a to catch up with people as I travel through Europe.
I'm interested to hook up with people similar age to combine for travel and accomodation.

I'm interested in doing the following this:

- Paris - Millau Viaduct 13-Apr/14-Apr driving return from Paris. 
It's a mega high/long bridge on a motorway which I've seen a photo of, where the clouds are below the bridge! Driving over clouds. Awesome.

- Prague 23-Apr till 26-Apr 
leaving from Graz, Austria by Train/Car/Rollerblade???

- Amsterdam 29-Apr till 2 May for the 
Orange Festival on 30th April

- UK 3-May to 6-May 
Hire car up from London to the Midlands. I am specifically 

Note, Im just recovering from a knee operation so I'm probably not up for 4-5 hours of walking each day, but I would love to if I can.

Cheers

----------


## Ly Tong

I wish i knew that before. i would ve done that another way
---------------------------------------
magento 2 commerce extension magento 2 free extensions magento 2 faq extension

----------

